# motorcycle driving license



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

hi all,

whats the story with motorcycle license in the UAE, as in, is there a restricted power period after you pass the test?

in the EU, people are restricted to riding a bike with a power output up to 33bhp (25kW) for two years after you pass your test.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

mate, I have been riding bikes for years, and no way would I consider a road bike in Dubai.

If you already have a full bike licence form the UK, you would be able to have that transferred in the same way as a car licence


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

why's that dude? yes i have full license but am only half way through restriction period.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Why?

Because the standard of driving here is apalling in comparison to the UK. That's why so many people have 4x4's here. I used to commute daily to London on a motorbike so I am quite used to traffic, but here is a different kettle of fish.

I miss my gixxer, but am glad I didn't ship it over here


----------

